# Chonburi Open 2011 results



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 25, 2011)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ts=All+Results&competitionId=ChonburiOpen2011

Piti Pichedpan 8.46 Asr average
Nipat Charoenpholphant 9.61 average
9.61+10.78+10.87=31.26 podium
Baramee Pookcharoen 15.35 OH AsR avg


----------

